

I control my co-worker's computer. What should I do? - wombatlife

I'm at war with my co-worker. In retaliation for a rubber chicken attack (an actually rubber chicken; it was brutal), I've written a simple trojan on his computer. He's now sitting at his desk, happily working away. I can execute arbitrary code as his user. Fun ideas?<p>EDIT<p>It's a mac running mountain lion
======
wombatlife
I'm also thinking take a screenshot, and set it as his background. Bam, two of
everything!

screencapture ~/screen.jpg osascript -e "tell application \"System Events\" to
set picture of every desktop to \"~/screen.jpg\""

------
dragonbonheur
Write an automator script to download and play pR*n at random. Loud. Note: the
Hacker part in Hacker News refers to people who build stuff, not the other
ones Hollywood and US courts portray as supervillains.

------
lanman
It's like Microsoft Sam....but way better:

[http://gizmodo.com/5641305/whoa-your-mac-can-make-the-
droid-...](http://gizmodo.com/5641305/whoa-your-mac-can-make-the-droid-sound)

------
darkarmani
Move his mouse a few pixels in a random direction every time a mouse click
event is registered.

~~~
wombatlife
How do I do this?!

------
jack-r-abbit
If he has speakers, find a low volume, high-pitched noise and play it.

------
wombatlife
say "there once was a man from nantucket"

